# FS: Lots of bettas



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Due to our current situation I have to pare down on the bettas that I am keeping. 
I have both male and females for sale. 
I have crowntail females and halfmoon females. I also have halfmoon males, superdelta males and plakat males (including a purple butterfly)
prices are $3 each.
I will post pics tonight when I take them

as promised the pics I didn't get to them all just some of them I will post more pics tomorrow.....








a cellophane halfmoon female








a yellow female not sure of the genos (I honestly think that this one is a veiltail female)








a white irredesence combtail female








I have no idea about this one except that it is female








Red (not extended) crown female








a white marble doubletail male








a Copper dragon butterfly plakat male








a Rainbow halfmoon male


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Are you ever in the Vancouver area? interested in CT and HM females..


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I will be in the near future. What area of Vancouver?


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm ... waiting on pics ... may need to by a new tank.... hmmm


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

j2daff said:


> hmm ... waiting on pics ... may need to by a new tank.... hmmm


LOL, just what we're all thinking all the time...


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

^ true that. Any area near a skytrain station haha


----------



## dree (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm interested, would like to see some pics. i'm heading out that way on friday.


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not going to be able to take the pics tonight but will after work tomorrow about 5 pm. I will post them immediately sorry..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take a female if you are able to deliver it to me (I'm in Guildford). I'd like to get my betta a mate.

I'm not looking to breed and sell, so I don't care what it looks like. Just want a companion for him.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

do you have solid black, Blue or dark HM's or Superdelta's, if so I will take a couple males and females
thanks
anjie


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

hello. i'm interested. pls send me some pics. thanks.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I am interested in the Delta Males. Any orange color?
something like this.









waiting for pics


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

Waiting for pics


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll take the purple butterfly!

And I'd be interested in a bunch of females as well.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> I'll take a female if you are able to deliver it to me (I'm in Guildford). I'd like to get my betta a mate.
> 
> I'm not looking to breed and sell, so I don't care what it looks like. Just want a companion for him.


I recommend reading up on "breeding" anyways.... when it comes to betta's you may run into issues just putting them together.

I'm interested in the halfmoon females and possibly some of the males,


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Will do, hope she can drive them to me, I'll pay extra.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

any reply... looks like a big list


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Racer96 said:


> I'll take the purple butterfly!
> 
> And I'd be interested in a bunch of females as well.
> 
> ...


Hey I pm'd about the butterfly 2 days ago, and never got a reply


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Brisch said:


> Hey I pm'd about the butterfly 2 days ago, and never got a reply


due to a family emergency she has not had time to be online I am sure you will hear from her in the next day or 2


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Oh im not worried i just informing the other person i got fist dibs lol


----------



## Racer96 (Apr 29, 2010)

No problem 

I'm still interested in having a look at what's left then.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Please be patient with her, she is working at it. I was involved in a single vehicle MVA wed. morning. She is juggling the following, working full time, looking after me, looking after our 2 yr old, housework, looking after our fish, looking for a replacement car etc. I can't even help her with water changes any more until I get better (hopefully soon). She spent most of Friday driving me around to appointments. Trust me, she is working at getting them photographed, and returning PM's

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Hope you are getting better, and *I'm glad your boy wasn't involved.*

Sincerely, 
Chris


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you Chris,

It was just myself in the car. Good thing too, the passenger side was crushed. Our 2 yr old is a girl (i'm not offended but thought i'd correct that detail for your reference). I was on the way home from work at about 330 am. I managed to close 88th eastbound for a while.

Steve


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for the correction. I never met her, but I knew you had a little one though.

Glad it was only you, you're able to tough it out with your lady's help, and hopefully stubborn enough not to let it get the best of you.

I've been in a serious car accident myself more than once, I haven't been the same since. Hope you recover 100% my man.

Best of luck and hope. Especially with those vampires at ICBC,
Chris


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

It wasn't serious, got out with a cracked sternum, I consider myself lucky, and yes I am very stubborn and determined. I have some very lofty goals, each year I get closer and closer. I don't have an ICBC horror story, but got abandoned by worksafe once. I have no faith in them at all. ooops looks like we hijacked Alex's thread.

Steve


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had my team member under my watch die because of worksafe. Not fond of them either. One safety bar, or a seat belt would have saved his life on that forklife.

Either way, glad you'll make it through, try not to laugh, sneeze, cough or much else. I'm looking forward to meeting bettagirl again for a fem betta for my male.

Again, get well soon man. And best of luck bettagirl.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

[
That's rough, I can't imagine losing a team member under my command like that. Hope I never will experience it. I did come down with a cold, so I am coughing and sneezing.

Steve

QUOTE=effox;20478]I had my team member under my watch die because of worksafe. Not fond of them either. One safety bar, or a seat belt would have saved his life on that forklife.

Either way, glad you'll make it through, try not to laugh, sneeze, cough or much else. I'm looking forward to meeting bettagirl again for a fem betta for my male.

Again, get well soon man. And best of luck bettagirl.[/QUOTE]


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

acorn412 said:


> do you have solid black, Blue or dark HM's or Superdelta's, if so I will take a couple males and females
> thanks
> anjie


I have a black with blue irredesent sheen halfmoon male. I will have to see about the female but I think I have Greenie blue one and maybe a blue one too

thanks 
alex


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Racer96 said:


> I'll take the purple butterfly!
> 
> And I'd be interested in a bunch of females as well.
> 
> ...


someone has already asked about him. I am waiting to see if that deal falls through


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> I am interested in the Delta Males. Any orange color?
> something like this.
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry I have no oranges I did post pics.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Do you have any hm males that are white and something else? or maybe blacky purple?


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Still waiting for an answer to my PM


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry been a little crazy at my house..

If anyone wants to come and see them please pm and I will give you my phone number............we can arrange times from there


----------

